# Traeger grill ?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

So things are turning for the better.
I found out today that I won a $600 voucher towards a Traeger grill in a drawing.
I'm looking at getting the Pro series 20.
Anyone own this one or another model?
If so, what do you think about the grills?


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I have one not sure the model, it’s 3-4 years old. Love it!! You will too.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

My wife bought me a pro series 34 for Father’s Day and I’m addicted to the thing. This weekend I smoked a batch of elk jerky on Saturday and then smoked St. Louis style ribs yesterday. It’s awesome!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

So when is the BBQ? :smile:
Don't have a Tragger but you are going to love it. Smokers are an awesome alternative to barbecues.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

middlefork said:


> So when is the BBQ? :smile:
> Don't have a Tragger but you are going to love it. Smokers are an awesome alternative to barbecues.


Whenever you want to make a trip out to grantsville. I've got plenty of elk burger in the freezer that needs to get cleared out by October.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> Whenever you want to make a trip out to grantsville. I've got plenty of elk burger in the freezer that needs to get cleared out by October.


A traeger will certainly help you clear out the elk burger. I've been feasting on elk burgers and elk jerky I make from my elk burger.

Download the traeger app and you will have a bunch of recipes to choose from. There is a wild game recipe section.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

My recommendation would be to go bigger. You won't regret it and most people I know with the 20 wish it was more, or at least had a top rack. 

If you are going with the Old Pro Series, which they are changing this year, I would do the 34. New one I would do the 780. There really isn't much of an efficiency factor heating the larger grill.

Edit: Looked it up to confirm, and the 20 has 380sq inches of cooking surface. You bump up a lot with the other models. Mine has 1000sq and I debate having a bigger one for other occasions. I also am a big top rack fan, and cook on that unless I HAVE to use the bottom.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Just because I like showing off, I don’t own a Traeger but, a pit boss pellet grill and I can’t get enough of it!


----------



## molarmechanic (Jul 2, 2018)

My gf and I just bought the pro 575. It is perfect for two of us and I have also cooked for up to 6 on it. It has made overcooking game meat a thing of the past. You do have to plan a little further in advance so you can slow cook things. But we have also grilled antelope burgers on it by cranking up the heat. I love cooking with it and don't think I will ever go back to a traditional grill


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Congrats on the winning draw for that! Always been a dream of mine to own a top line pellet grill. My uncle has one and smokes the best Thanksgiving turkey. I won't go back to oven turkey unless someone else cooks.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ll echo the statement to get a bigger grill. It was the first thing I thought of when seeing your post. You’re playing with house money. I’d definitely go to the bigger size. 

That model will serve you just fine. There are better models out there, but they are very pricey and you’ll be out of pocket a bunch even with the $600 voucher.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

For a quick, easy, and awesome meal on the Traeger, buy take and bake pizzas and cook them on your new grill. I will use the lowest level of heat and smoke them for a while and then turn up the heat to finish out the pizza. Rotate the pizza around a couple times as it cooks to get an even crust. Super simple, kids love it. We cook pizza on mine far more than any other dish.

Congrats on your win!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Congrats!

I don't know the sizes but I'm always shocked at how much space food takes up on my cheapo smoker my friend left me after a move. If you have any interest in doing anything more than a single meal I'd go bigger.

Be careful though...it's addictive and brings the neighbors in like flies :^) I don't have big game yet but we buy up pork butts and turkey breasts whenever they go on sale. Game changer.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Congrats! That's awesome to have a win like this after so much bad news. I can't comment on the specific traeger model (I'm still rockin' a old charcoal/wood chunk smoker), but my only suggestion is to make sure it's long enough to handle the length of a Costco size loin-back rack of ribs without having to cut them. My smoker isn't big enough and it kills me to have to cut a few ribs off every time.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a good unit from what I hear. My opinion on these grills is that they were designed for the "backyard rooky" that doesn't know how to smoke a piece of meat. These grills make the rooky look like he knows what's going on. 


A true to life "Pit Master" uses just that. A PIT. Most are homemade, and seasoned from years of use. Screw up a couple hundred bucks of prime meat with a pit and you'll be buying what your voucher is for.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> It's a good unit from what I hear. My opinion on these grills is that they were designed for the "backyard rooky" that doesn't know how to smoke a piece of meat. These grills make the rooky look like he knows what's going on.
> 
> A true to life "Pit Master" uses just that. A PIT. Most are homemade, and seasoned from years of use. Screw up a couple hundred bucks of prime meat with a pit and you'll be buying what your voucher is for.


I am not sure I agree with this statement. Some very good chefs use modern pellet smokers. There is a bunch of different applications for different smokers.

I will agree that these can make things much easier, but there is still a difference between someone who knows what they are doing and someone who doesn't. Plenty to master on a pellet grill.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> It's a good unit from what I hear. My opinion on these grills is that they were designed for the "backyard rooky" that doesn't know how to smoke a piece of meat. These grills make the rooky look like he knows what's going on.
> 
> A true to life "Pit Master" uses just that. A PIT. Most are homemade, and seasoned from years of use. Screw up a couple hundred bucks of prime meat with a pit and you'll be buying what your voucher is for.


I am not sure I agree with this statement. Some very good chefs use modern pellet smokers. There is a bunch of different applications for different smokers.

I will agree that these can make things much easier, but there is still a difference between someone who knows what they are doing and someone who doesn't. Plenty to master on a pellet grill.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> It's a good unit from what I hear. My opinion on these grills is that they were designed for the "backyard rooky" that doesn't know how to smoke a piece of meat. These grills make the rooky look like he knows what's going on.
> 
> A true to life "Pit Master" uses just that. A PIT. Most are homemade, and seasoned from years of use. Screw up a couple hundred bucks of prime meat with a pit and you'll be buying what your voucher is for.


I understand your opinion. It's like having an opinion that a true to life rifle hunter uses an open sighted model 94 or a true to life bow hunter uses a longbow.

A professional pit master catered my brothers wedding a few months ago and wouldn't you guess it - he uses a traeger exclusively. You still have to know what your doing and complete your homework to cook successfully with a traeger. The more experienced you are before buying a traeger the shorter your learning curve will be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> It's a good unit from what I hear. My opinion on these grills is that they were designed for the "backyard rooky" that doesn't know how to smoke a piece of meat. These grills make the rooky look like he knows what's going on.
> 
> A true to life "Pit Master" uses just that. A PIT. Most are homemade, and seasoned from years of use. Screw up a couple hundred bucks of prime meat with a pit and you'll be buying what your voucher is for.


I'll pile on here too. There are some "purists" out there that think this, but I assure you that many competition BBQ folk don't believe this. These are a tool to do a job, smoke meat. They make it lots easier and much less hassle to do that. Many a rookie delve into BBQ on a pellet grill, you are correct in that. But lots of true to life hunters no longer use spears as well. It's 2019, get in with the times and the technologies.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> It's a good unit from what I hear. My opinion on these grills is that they were designed for the "backyard rooky" that doesn't know how to smoke a piece of meat. These grills make the rooky look like he knows what's going on.
> 
> A true to life "Pit Master" uses just that. A PIT. Most are homemade, and seasoned from years of use. Screw up a couple hundred bucks of prime meat with a pit and you'll be buying what your voucher is for.


Ultimately looking like you know what's going on, I.e. the finished food product is kinda the whole point right?

The traeger, or other pellet grills yield a great finished product and can do so easily and efficiently in a way that fits in with everyday family life for all us non-true-to-life-pitmasters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL I knew I'd ruffle feathers with my remarks! Kwalk3 is spot on with the finished product being the goal. Oh ya, I use a model 94 with open sights for all my hunting..


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't post often and I was going to leave this alone but Taxidermist hit it on the head. My son and I own a small BBQ catering company. Yes there are guys that do competition and catering with pellets (sawdust.) Pellet smokers do require a few things. Mostly meat prep and the ability to turn a dial to low smoke. Wood fired smokers require meat prep and fire management. Failure to manage your fire with a "real' smoker and you will ruin meat. Manage your fire, properly prep your meat and then follow steps of meat care though the cook and you will have smoky delicious tender meat. True BBQ is art, set it and forget it pellet cookers can produce good meat but just can't compare to true pit BBQ.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

+10 points for the spatch****ed chicken

But no real point to implying a guy that just won a quality smoker will never be able to make "true BBQ" with it.

Enjoy the prize, Ridgetop. The BBQ will be plenty real. I grew up eating NC BBQ from wood smokers off of just about every imaginable contraption, with a few homemade 50 gallon drum smokers in the family. Nobody in the family does that anymore and the BBQ still tastes amazing. If you don't plan on running a restaurant or need to advertise it as "authentic" than the pellet is great. You really can't taste nostalgia.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Are these grills battery operated? If so, what type of battery?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> Are these gills battery operated? If so, what type of battery?


 They are electric, plug them into an outlet.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

brisket said:


> They are electric, plug them into an outlet.


Anyone know a good electrician?;-)


----------



## HuntandFly (Jul 23, 2018)

Have used both the pro series 34 and 22, but I own the 22. For a family or to entertain several people or more I would recommend the 34, however both grills are top of the line. I fall into the category of "rookie" when it comes to smoking bbq, however I have also had the chance to chat with experienced BBQ folk and Traeger seems to be high on the list of combining both quality smoking with ease of use. Can't go wrong with these things! Seasoned/marinated tenderloin never tasted so good.

I also don't have extra outlets on my back porch so I have to run an extension cord out the sliding glass door when I am using it. Less than ideal, but not too much extra work.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> Anyone know a good electrician?;-)


I could help you run a single outlet. Easy enough to piggy back off another one from the garage...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ridgetop*  
_Anyone know a good electrician?;-)_



RandomElk16 said:


> I could help you run a single outlet. Easy enough to piggy back off another one from the garage...


Sorry, that was a bad joke. 
That's what I do for a living.:mrgreen:
Thanks for the offer to help.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ridgetop*
> _Anyone know a good electrician?;-)_
> 
> ...


Lol.. I should know some things by now but I guess it's good we keep work off this forum most the time, except those lawyers and that one CPA guy 

I am always happy to help people on here, but since I am the brunt of the joke now I guess that entitles me to a smoked meal once you figure it out :mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> except those lawyers and that one CPA guy


JERKS! 



RandomElk16 said:


> I am always happy to help people on here, but since I am the brunt of the joke now I guess that entitles me to a smoked meal once you figure it out :mrgreen:


It was a nice offer, and I agree you deserve some smoked meat.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> Lol.. I should know some things by now but I guess it's good we keep work off this forum most the time, except those lawyers and that one CPA guy
> 
> I am always happy to help people on here, but since I am the brunt of the joke now I guess that entitles me to a smoked meal once you figure it out :mrgreen:


I think he owes you some smoked meat and the GPS coordinates to some pie, or at least one of pie's cohorts.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I just picked up a Traeger Ironwood 650 a couple months ago and absolutely love it. I second the others, definitely go bigger if possible. The 650 is about perfect for the amount of grilling I do. 

Ribs have turned out awesome, roasted whole chicken tender and moist, smoked salmon incredible. Get one, you'll have a ton of fun!


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

I will jump in on this as well. I have 4 smokers, a Little Chief (briquet type) that never gets used anymore, a Master Grill (uses wood chips and is electric) I use for fish, puts more of a smoky flavor in meats, and two Traeger's, a large 34 or what ever the number is, and a smaller one. For the two of us, I prefer the smaller one and am looking to sell the 34. The 34 is just too big. Pellet smokers are great, but they don't give things a lot of smoke flavor and you need to be selective of what brand of pellets you buy. All pellets are not equal. My wife prefers the pellet smoker to a chip smoker because she likes less of a smoke flavor. We smoke things several times a week. Brisket is one of my favorite things to smoke along with short ribs. Corn on the cob is another favorite. Enjoy your Traeger... a great product. Drives the neighbors crazy when ever I smoke something. Here is a tip if you don't know about it, try brining your meat overnight before smoking. Adds great moisture and salt or whatever you choose to add to the brine for flavor. I also like to spray with apple juice while grilling and finish by wrapping in tin foil for about 30 minutes. Use a thermometer to cook to the desired finish rather than a timed finish. Maybe we ought to start a thread about favorite recipes. :smile:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

SX3 said:


> I don't post often and I was going to leave this alone but Taxidermist hit it on the head. My son and I own a small BBQ catering company. Yes there are guys that do competition and catering with pellets (sawdust.) Pellet smokers do require a few things. Mostly meat prep and the ability to turn a dial to low smoke. Wood fired smokers require meat prep and fire management. Failure to manage your fire with a "real' smoker and you will ruin meat. Manage your fire, properly prep your meat and then follow steps of meat care though the cook and you will have smoky delicious tender meat. True BBQ is art, set it and forget it pellet cookers can produce good meat but just can't compare to true pit BBQ.


Today I ran into SX3 and his BBQ catering company - and the stuff that came off his 'true bit BBQ' was simply amazing!


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Jeff, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd like to hear more about this...


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't want to take over Ridges post. I am sure if I had $600 toward a Traeger I would get one just for the convenience. I would just recognize the difference between what I could get out of it versus what I get out of a wood pit. Not sure what you're asking Vanilla but you can look us up on Facebook. Low and Slow Meat Co Farr West.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

SX3 said:


> Low and Slow Meat Co Farr West.


That's it there. Thanks!

I may reach out via PM in the future.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

SX3 said:


> I don't want to take over Ridges post. I am sure if I had $600 toward a Traeger I would get one just for the convenience. I would just recognize the difference between what I could get out of it versus what I get out of a wood pit. Not sure what you're asking Vanilla but you can look us up on Facebook. Low and Slow Meat Co Farr West.


You operate in my area, I live in Clinton. I'll have to check your bbq out as soon as I get a chance. Looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

So I ended up getting the Pro series 22 with a cover and didn't have to spend any extra.
It's definitely a step up from my 20 year old gas grill.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool. So what did you smoke to break it in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> So I ended up getting the Pro series 22 with a cover and didn't have to spend any extra.
> It's definitely a step up from my 20 year old gas grill.


Congrats, make sure you follow any break in instructions. Usually there is a 30-45 minute burnoff. If Traeger doesn't recommend, then I would do it anyways!

I am not assuming you don't follow instructions, but I also don't know if they tell you to do that. Either way, getting that coating off is stinky. After you smoke 2-3 times the flavor starts to pop. I did pizza the first 3 times and could taste the difference in all 3.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Cool. So what did you smoke to break it in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's still in the back of my mini van! :sad:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> It's still in the back of my mini van! :sad:


Ok. Two strikes:smile:
A first report is required. Pictures appreciated.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Ok. Two strikes:smile:
> A first report is required. Pictures appreciated.


I saved my first cooking on the new grill for this years deer tenderloins.
Holy cow, they were good. 
Sorry I forgot to get a picture.


----------



## pushtmpersy (11 mo ago)

backcountry said:


> +10 points for the spatch****ed chicken
> 
> But no real point to implying a guy that just won a quality smoker will never be able to make "true BBQ" with it.
> 
> Enjoy the prize, Ridgetop. The BBQ will be plenty real. I grew up eating NC BBQ from wood smokers off of just about every imaginable contraption, with a few homemade 50 gallon drum smokers in the family. Nobody in the family does that anymore and the BBQ still tastes amazing. If you don't plan on running a restaurant or need to advertise it as "authentic" than the pellet is great. You really can't taste nostalgia, Traeger Grills.


I’ve been watching too many show featuring these grills. They look really interesting but **** they’re expensive. Are they really as versatile as they say for both grilling and smoking? I’m asking for input from owners.


----------

